

Did Bitcoin just break 'Psychological $60' heading past $100 or will it crash? - SODaniel
http://bitcoinity.org/markets?theme=light

======
SODaniel
Basically I am just speculating wildly, however I think that $60 may be a
'mental wall' for a lot of traders in BTC that could signal a quick movement
either to/past $100 or trigger sell-offs.

~~~
wmf
Why $60 instead of $50 or $32?

~~~
GHFigs
Possibly it will catch the attention of traditionally bearish Babylonian
investors.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Babylonian_numerals>

